# Level of play in the D leauge



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I understand that they have good players and it give guys a chance to develop which is a good thing, but I wondered how they compare to say a Duke or Syracuse or a Cleveland Cavaliers.

I guess I got confused when I saw that Joe Alexander was dominating. That has to either be the greatest change in history or a damning repudiation of the validity of the league.

Thoughts?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Or he just has confidence against lesser players. Not every player from the NBA goes down to the D-League and dominates. Also, Joe is still not one of the best ten players in the D-League. He's doing better and gaining confidence, but he always had talent, that wasn't the issue.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Alexander did score 17 ppg in the Big East in college, so it isn't like we're talking about a guy that struggled at that level.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

going by stats and whatever that efficiency rating is they use, he seems to be. I remember him playing for the Bulls and just jumping on peoples backs and hacking the hell out of people in the few minutes he had. Maybe, he has confidence against lower level, but still. I guess we won't see the progress of the league until we see more 10 days.


----------



## Fayeducklo65 (Oct 14, 2011)

Can I play into the NBA if I play good at the d-league?


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

The level of play in the D league is higer than most college teams but the top college teams like Ohio State Kentucky ect. but if you want to see the D league team play a NBA team I think the single affleits play the parent club in exebition games before the season starts.

and D league do hold open tryouts but not many non college basketball players make it


----------

